# Westland Whirlwind



## Marcel (Jan 13, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3JXy6Rw9n8_


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

That's one you don't see often. Now there's a plane that looked so promising...


----------



## ThunderThud (Jan 13, 2008)

Awsome Thanks.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks. What was the downfall of the Whirlwind? Wasn't it lack of engine power?


----------



## Mk6lightning (Jan 14, 2008)

as you say ,lack of engine power.The powers that be just didn't have the time to develop a new engine when they had the R.R merlin.Only 2 sqd in service,263 and 137, but it did turn into a great anti ship and rhubarb fighter until the Typhoon came along


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 14, 2008)

good post..

Sunny


----------



## SeaSkua (Jan 14, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Thanks. What was the downfall of the Whirlwind? Wasn't it lack of engine power?



Lack of ENGINES not power. They stopped making the RR PERIGRINE


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 16, 2008)

You get the feeling that there were never enough Merlins around in WW2!

I like the term 'rhubarb fighter'!


----------



## gwalch (Jan 17, 2008)

That is fantastic. Thanks so much for posting it. I've never realised that there was actually video footage of the Whirlwind. Have loved this plane for years and always loved the few pics that are around.
Love your work


----------



## Mk6lightning (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello all 
Rhubarb was the ops name for basicly going over to enemy held territory and strafing the crap out of anything enemy.sorry if you already new that but just in case.
Tally ho chaps 
P.S Sorry late reply .Been a bit sick(not enough beer me thinks)


----------

